# Avalon pier web site



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I keep clicking on my favorites for the pier to check the fishing report on the calander but there are never any reports posted. Are they not posting or am I not doing something right?


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

You're not doing anything wrong, they just haven't posted any fishing reports since March...They did the same thing last year with a lack of posting reports...my guess is that probably not much is going on--either way though, it's annoying cause I want to read what happens daily there as well.

BTW, I'm fishing there next week, so at the very least I can give you a firsthand account of what's going on down that way!


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

they are catching fish. had a good run of trout last week. for some reason Pier Reporter is only posting reports on Twitter. they are posting a report every few hours.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I googled NC twitter but this is a new breed of communication for me  and I dont have the jest of it yet. How would I twitter to fishing reports for the avalon pier or areas around there.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

ive never understood the lack of reports either.i notice that all obx piers do not update pictures of catches either.when you look at their pics. they are all several years old.to attract biz you would think both reports AND pics would be up to date.who knows!!!!!


----------



## phoenixshard (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't worry about joining the forums there at Avalon Pier either. I did that several months ago and never got anything from the admins approving or not the account. Just wanted to know what the fishing was like there. I'm with pogey though, you'd think they'd update their site as much as possible with fish pics/fish reports to bring customers there.


----------



## stoneman (May 8, 2002)

Nothing is ever updated at Kure Pier either....guess they don't feel the need to let people know what is going on too...Its a shame. On the flip side Bogues Pier is updated daily and has really good info and pictures.......


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Here's the link.*

http://twitter.com/avalonpier

Another poster hit it on the head. The site ain't worth registering for.


----------

